# Schaudt charger in a Hymer packed in.....?



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Our Hymer S820 has two chargers. There is the primary charger, a Schaudt EBL 99 and a secondary charger Schaudt LAS 1218.

I unplugged the EHU to drive 100m to fill up with water and then when I plugged back in and checked the water level I noticed that the volt meter was well into the red. I quickly put a meter on the batteries and measured more than 17 volts - I quickly pulled the mains hook up out of the van.

After close inspection I figured out that I had two chargers as noted above and that I could isolate them individually.

I turned the power off for the smaller secondary charger and all seems well - the charge voltage at the batteries was 14.25V and everything else seems to be working OK. I then disconnected the mains connection again and started the motor and find that it seems to be charging correctly.

It looks as though the primary charger (EBL 99 and the most expensive) is working OK and that the smaller (LAS 1218) charger has failed.

The smaller charger, the LAS 1218 is responsible for providing a float charge to the chassis battery and an extra supply to the habitation batteries. Whilst it seems responsible for overcharging the habitation batteries the supply to the chassis battery was approx 14volt.

Just wandering if anyone else has had any experience of the LAS 1218?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

As I understand it from reading quite a bit of Schaudt literature, the LAS1218 is a common charging module. In fact, the EBL99 has an LAS1218 module built into it. As the maximum charging current of this unit is 18 amps, there is a socket on the front of the EBL into which an additional LAS1218 can be plugged in order to double the effective output. This is recommended when a large battery bank is being charged (I believe you have three). I thought that the whole arrangement was then controlled by the EBL99.

I would suggest a phone call to Schaudt (ask for Udo Lang - he speaks good English)
Tel. +49 (0)7544 9577-0 (I don't have his direct line)

[email protected]

He might suggest you have an OVP01 surge protector fitted if indeed a surge has caused the problem (once its fixed of course).

Good luck,

Philip


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You should be OK with the one charger unless you have a very large battery bank.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*IEC*

I notice the OVP 01 Schaudt unit retails for around £75.

Surely any decent IEC Surge protector connector available from ebay/maplins/cpc/rs will do the job for around £10?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*cpc*

Like this one?


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone know of a UK stockist for a LAS 1218? We pretty much fulltime in our motorhome and if poissible I would like to get it replaced.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

From the experience others have reported concerning spares and repairs, it is likely to be cheapest if you can get one direct from Schaudt. I appreciate that full-timing may make a delivery address more difficult, but perhaps you can find somewhere?
I would still phone Udo if I were you to check that a simple replacement is what is required.

Philip

p.s. depending on where you are, I know that Aire and Sun Power systems in Hexham sell Schaudt solar controllers and Dave Newell in Telford sells the surge protectors (so both must have access to Schaudt parts). I am sure many others do as well, but Brownhills - Hymer are generally regarded as expensive.

http://www.aireandsun.co.uk/index.php
http://www.davenewell.co.uk/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*supplier*



jonandjules said:


> Anyone know of a UK stockist for a LAS 1218? We pretty much fulltime in our motorhome and if poissible I would like to get it replaced.


Hymer UK Preston Sell them


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: supplier*



teemyob said:


> jonandjules said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know of a UK stockist for a LAS 1218? We pretty much fulltime in our motorhome and if poissible I would like to get it replaced.
> ...


Yes, but they are a shower of ...........................sh......sharks!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Peter Hambilton [Hymer Direct] sells those OVP thingys also a lot cheaper than Dave Newell but, they are different and seem to be a lot less complicated, I have one which I will take a piccy of tomorrow and post it.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Here are the pic's of the OVP unit that I had from Peter Hambilton who said it does the same job as the others.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I've been really struggling to find that OVP unit in Chausson's photos,

However, I have eventually managed to find a company that has them is stock. Unfortunately, they don't have the one with the alarm (PW-ISP3), so I went for these two items, ( IEC OVP & IEC Extension Cable ),which are both rated at 10A, as is the IEC plug on the Schaudt Elektrobloc. 
The small extension lead is needed, (on our Hymer anyway), as connecting the OVP unit directly to the Electroblok, doesn't leave enough room for the locker lid to close.

Using the phone number on the web page, speak to Katherine Hitchen. If you do not have an account with them, she will ask for an address and contact details via email, in order to set up a cash account.
I ordered both items yesterday, which came to around £16 incl p+p, and they arrived this morning.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Any body interested we have, still in its box with english manual
Schaudt (anti-surge) Over voltage protection unit, OVP 01 A, complete with operating and installation instructions
£50
Steles


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If anyone is looking for anti surge with over and under voltage protection please note that if you are using it to protect an Electroblock you should look for a unit that switches at 10ms or faster, a lot of the surge protectors I looked at were too slow and would not protect the EBL from being damaged

The spec to look for is:
Breaking voltages. Over Voltage 265V Under voltage 175V
Switch off delay 10ms
Switch off time >1s
Breaking load 2000W

These figures were given to me by Udo Lang, at Schaudt


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*O V P*

Our Adria Vision has the OVP built into the charger , why dont they do this with all electrobloks.


----------

